# pics of leaf spot



## xtremetrees (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm having some problems with this tree ID and remedy for leaf spot. It comes back annually, will treat it with a injection of OTC (bactericide) in the hopes ive got the proper diagnosis.
Heres the pics.How am I doing?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jul 16, 2006)

The first thing you need to do is ID the tree. Then you need to ID the problem. Treatment is the last step.
You can get help at your local university extention office. Another possibility is to send a sample in for diagnosis, it costs about $30, but you'll know for sure what you have, which is educational, and you'll get a treatment protocol.


----------



## woodville (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks alot like Coccomyces leaf spot(fungi). Very common and easily treated with good sanitation of fallen leafs and early application of fungicide.


----------

